# [HELP] Bootstrapping the device (error code 8)



## Raunak09 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello,
I have a Nokia Lumia 535 device OS windows 10.
I am trying to install an android.apk file in it but whenever I am trying to pair the device using a usb cable to the pc with the command wconnect.exe usb and after i type the pairing code,everytime I am getting the error code 8i,e, bootstrapping the device.That means i am unable the pair the device with the pc.
Any help will be greatly honoured.
Many Many thanks in advance.


----------



## skobnet1 (Oct 22, 2016)

First of all, micro$oft cancelled astoria.


----------

